# Clean water in Southeast Louisiana?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

It's all over the place. You just have to look.


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

Friday I went through lake 5, lake Laurier, raquette bay, and Wilkinson bay with zero luck.

I cannot describe how awful the water was


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

This time of the year I stick to areas with a lot of grass. Went out of hopedale last weekend, stayed in the Biloxi marsh, pushed deep into the canals and duck ponds with grass on bottom. Found some pretty clear water. Spring time just makes it tough.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> It's all over the place. You just have to look.


Post coordinates!


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Post coordinates!


Ha I don't need that, I'm just finding that areas I used to know had grass so far have none, and I really expected on an incoming tide that being close to the gulf water coming in would bring some clean water but alas, no luck.

I did have some luck taking the shortcut to the gulf side of the rock wall at hopedale, but there's always so many people there.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Last years onslaught of hurricanes and subsequent freezes removed a decent amount of grass..just have to scout around and find it. In my neck of the woods, the ponds appear to be a few months behind compared to prior years, in terms of grass growth. Outside waters will clean up if the wind and rain ever stops. At this point, the MS River is on track to fall in a more normal time frame. The lower river levels will help outside water too. Clean water can be found 365 days a year here, and many of us who fly fish enjoy chasing it around and figuring it out.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

I just moved to Biloxi, MS and went out this weekend for the first time. I have never seen such dirty water, I was expecting Galveston dirty but this was a whole new level chocolate milk water. 

Does anyone know if this water ever clears up? I have tried asking around but nobody I have talked really sight fish much less throw flys. I am hoping like others have said this rain has just made it extra dirty and it will clear up over the next few weeks.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Tilly_Copano said:


> I just moved to Biloxi, MS and went out this weekend for the first time. I have never seen such dirty water, I was expecting Galveston dirty but this was a whole new level chocolate milk water.
> 
> Does anyone know if this water ever clears up? I have tried asking around but nobody I have talked really sight fish much less throw flys. I am hoping like others have said this rain has just made it extra dirty and it will clear up over the next few weeks.


Where are you launching out of?


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

Tilly_Copano said:


> I just moved to Biloxi, MS and went out this weekend for the first time. I have never seen such dirty water, I was expecting Galveston dirty but this was a whole new level chocolate milk water.
> 
> Does anyone know if this water ever clears up? I have tried asking around but nobody I have talked really sight fish much less throw flys. I am hoping like others have said this rain has just made it extra dirty and it will clear up over the next few weeks.


You're getting all the runoff from the rains hitting the Pearl River, and as you know it's been raining nearly every day for weeks. There's a good tool that you can use to try and find cleaner water, but when it's raining like this the tool isn't very useful because clouds obscure the water.



https://www.esl.lsu.edu/imagery/MODIS/latest/


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

gibby said:


> Friday I went through lake 5, lake Laurier, raquette bay, and Wilkinson bay with zero luck.
> 
> I cannot describe how awful the water was


I used to fish that area a lot over a decade ago. It does tend to be a little dirtier around there in the larger bays when the wind blows. It has been terrible lately. 

I would recommend covering an area thouroughly before moving on to the next. Often times you will find small pockets of clean water among large areas of dirty water. If the area is really bad, move on and don't bother with it.

Also, get out of the larger bays and into smaller marsh ponds if necessary. Proceed around there with caution as that place used to be extremely posted as "private".

Our last time out, I didn't find an ounce of cleanish water until the third or fourth stop. 

The long term forecast is showing some relief in a week. Let's all hope it is somewhat accurate.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Tilly_Copano said:


> I just moved to Biloxi, MS and went out this weekend for the first time. I have never seen such dirty water, I was expecting Galveston dirty but this was a whole new level chocolate milk water.
> 
> Does anyone know if this water ever clears up? I have tried asking around but nobody I have talked really sight fish much less throw flys. I am hoping like others have said this rain has just made it extra dirty and it will clear up over the next few weeks.


Sometimes you can run out to Cat and find good water there. I usually don't fish that far west but all my friends that do are reporting the same as you are. I find here (Pascagoula) that lots of fresh and usually murky water pushed the riot out to the islands (Horn, Petit Bois). Good luck!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Trout. Not riot. But it can get pretty rowdy on the islands on the weekends


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

reedriley8 said:


> Where are you launching out of?


I ran out of the Ocean Springs Marina and up into the Davis Bayou area and over to deer. I wanted to go to the islands but it was to rough.


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

Tilly_Copano said:


> I ran out of the Ocean Springs Marina and up into the Davis Bayou area and over to deer. I wanted to go to the islands but it was to rough.


Idk what boat you're running but no way would I try in my cayenne to get out there in the weather we've had. Need the flat summer winds to even attempt it.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

gibby said:


> Idk what boat you're running but no way would I try in my cayenne to get out there in the weather we've had. Need the flat summer winds to even attempt it.


I run a HPXT, not the boat to be crossing in. The weatherman said 10mph winds but he was wrong and the waves are like a washing machine, coming from every direction. I am going to wait until it’s a slick day.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Tilly_Copano said:


> I run a HPXT, not the boat to be crossing in. The weatherman said 10mph winds but he was wrong and the waves are like a washing machine, coming from every direction. I am going to wait until it’s a slick day.


Yes, it clears up. Spring and summer is hit or miss. Oct-March usually pretty clear and pretty awesome.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Just be careful going outside in the summer. It can start flat calm but its the Gulf. Thunderstorms can build out of nowhere and quickly.


----------

